# Try this... and fail... :)



## CAKCy (Sep 10, 2021)

6->3
8->4
12->6
18->?

Hint: It's not 9....

If you get the correct answer you'll have to justify it!


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 10, 2021)

18->10


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 10, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> 18->10


I'm sorry. No.


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 10, 2021)

The problem in its simplified form is:

6->3
12->6
18->?

Hint: It's not 9....

If you get the correct answer you'll have to justify it!


----------



## Judycat (Sep 10, 2021)

Zero?


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 10, 2021)

Nine?  Ooops, I guess not.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 10, 2021)

What does it mean when there is a dash before the greater than symbol?  Or is that an arrow and not a greater than symbol?


----------



## ohioboy (Sep 10, 2021)

36


----------



## Pepper (Sep 10, 2021)

I agree with ohioboy.  36.
3x2=6
4x2=8
6x2=12
18x2=36

It's not a greater than symbol, right?  And thinking it is confuses the "pattern" insinuated.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 10, 2021)

6÷3=2​18÷6=3​72÷18=4​(   )÷72=5​72×5=360​


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 10, 2021)

I have always loved math, etc.  It may be wrong, but... who cares?!?


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 10, 2021)

Judycat said:


> Zero?



You just love to nullify everything!


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 10, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Nine?  Ooops, I guess not.



I'm sorry! No.


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 10, 2021)

Pepper said:


> What does it mean when there is a dash before the greater than symbol?  Or is that an arrow and not a greater than symbol?



Yes, it's an arrow.


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 10, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> 36



I was.
22 years ago!


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 10, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I have always loved math, etc.  It may be wrong, but... who cares?!?



It's wrong. But... who cares?!?


----------



## Judycat (Sep 10, 2021)

CAKCy said:


> You just love to nullify everything!


Didn't know the answer so I took my best guess.


----------



## Shero (Sep 10, 2021)

6->3
8->4
12->6
18->?

The arrow means a number is greater than the one it points to.
6 is greater than 3 and so on. Since we do not know what 18 is greater than we use "n" in math.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 10, 2021)

I'm just kidding, @CAKCy , but I think you also need a bath of raw eggs.   Sorry, couldn't resist.  You'll soon see that I am silly and nutty.


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 10, 2021)

Judycat said:


> Didn't know the answer so I took my best guess.



Whoa! And THAT was your best guess???
The question wasn't "what's CAKCy's IQ"!!!!!


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 10, 2021)

Shero said:


> 6->3
> 8->4
> 12->6
> 18->?
> ...



I'm sorry .... nnnnnnnnnnnnnO!


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 10, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I'm just kidding, @CAKCy , but I think you also need a bath of raw eggs.   Sorry, couldn't resist.  You'll soon see that I am silly and nutty.



A bath of raw eggs wouldn't do anything to me (other than a silky skin). 
What I need is tar and feathers!


----------



## Shero (Sep 10, 2021)

CAKCy said:


> I'm sorry .... nnnnnnnnnnnnnO!


You are stringing everyone along
In your world it may be wrong BUT in the world of mathematics it is correct!
Now where are those eggs Pam?


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 10, 2021)

Information overload......................................



Does not compute....................................


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 10, 2021)

Shero said:


> You are stringing everyone along
> In your world it may be wrong BUT in the world of mathematics it is correct!
> Now where are those eggs Pam?



Be careful! This is becoming a conspiracy!!


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 10, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> Information overload......................................
> 
> View attachment 183322
> 
> Does not compute....................................



I'm sorry my friend and precious single follower! 
Try re-booting and starting from scratch!


----------



## New2Old (Sep 10, 2021)

12


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 10, 2021)

New2Old said:


> 12



I'm sorry. No.


----------



## New2Old (Sep 10, 2021)

CAKCy said:


> I'm sorry. No.


shoot


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 10, 2021)

New2Old said:


> shoot



You can have as many go's as you like! 
Don't give up!


----------



## ohioboy (Sep 10, 2021)

CAKCy said:


> 6->3
> 8->4
> 12->6
> 18->?
> ...


Well, if no one is right, you must anwser pep's # 7 post. This could be something you made up and there is no strategic answer.


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 10, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Well, if no one is right, you must anwser pep's # 7 post. This could be something you made up and there is no strategic answer.



I answered it already, my friend, (post #14).
Would you consider me enough of a con-man to "torture" people without reason??
There _is_ an answer.


----------



## ohioboy (Sep 10, 2021)

I missed that one, sorry.


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 10, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> I missed that one, sorry.



No worries...
I hope you didn't miss post #4 too. The problem in a simplified form.


----------



## ohioboy (Sep 10, 2021)

24


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 10, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> 24


I'm sorry! No.


----------



## ohioboy (Sep 10, 2021)

Pam seems to be right if you are using this:

https://brainly.in/question/21879524?tbs_match=1

OR if its not 21, the pattern does not seem to fit?


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 11, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Pam seems to be right if you are using this:
> 
> https://brainly.in/question/21879524?tbs_match=1
> 
> OR if its not 21, the pattern does not seem to fit?



I'm sorry. I'm not using that and it's not 21.


----------



## ohioboy (Sep 11, 2021)

Reveal your answer.


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 11, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> Reveal your answer.



I think I'll wait a little longer.


----------



## ohioboy (Sep 11, 2021)

I give up.


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 11, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> I give up.



You have the right to, of course!


----------



## Shero (Sep 12, 2021)

Well, what is the answer, OR have you forgotten?


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 12, 2021)

Shero said:


> Well, what is the answer, OR have you forgotten?



I thought of giving it some more time in case somebody else wanted to have a go.


----------



## Shero (Sep 12, 2021)

CAKCy said:


> I thought of giving it some more time in case somebody else wanted to have a go.


No time is up!!! we now have Ronni's to do


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 12, 2021)

Shero said:


> No time is up!!! we now have Ronni's to do



Oh, come on! 
Ronni's is easy...
You never let me have any fun torturing you!


----------



## Oris Borloff (Sep 12, 2021)

Since I'm simply awful at this sort of puzzle let me posit this:

There is no correct answer, rather it's a test of how long someone will continue to work at it.


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 12, 2021)

Oris Borloff said:


> Since I'm simply awful at this sort of puzzle let me posit this:
> 
> There is no correct answer, rather it's a test of how long someone will continue to work at it.



I'm sorry! No.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 12, 2021)

Could it possibly be 22?  If not, I have some fresh eggs to throw at you.  Everyone gets a dozen of eggs to enjoy torturing you.  

You could at least give everyone a itsy bitsy hint. 

Like in Shark Tank, I'm out for any future tortures.


----------



## Shero (Sep 12, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Could it possibly be 22?  If not, I have some fresh eggs to throw at you.  Everyone gets a dozen of eggs to enjoy torturing you.
> 
> You could at least give everyone a itsy bitsy hint.
> 
> Like in Shark Tank, I'm out for all of your upcoming tortures.


....and my eggs are already pass the use by date!


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 12, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Could it possibly be 22?  If not, I have some fresh eggs to throw at you.  Everyone gets a dozen of eggs to enjoy torturing you.
> 
> You could at least give everyone a itsy bitsy hint.
> 
> Like in Shark Tank, I'm out for all of your upcoming tortures.





Shero said:


> ....and my eggs are already pass the use by date!


OK OK... Jeez!!!

... Big compromise here... I'll give you the answer but I want the justification! 

The answer is: 8


----------



## Shero (Sep 12, 2021)

CAKCy said:


> OK OK... Jeez!!!
> 
> ... Big compromise here... I'll give you the answer but I want the justification!
> 
> The answer is: 8



show us how you worked it out! so therefore I am correct because I said "n" and "n" is 8


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 12, 2021)

Shero said:


> show us how you worked it out!



Answers are still coming in!
We'll have to wait until Maricopa County has finished counting....


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 12, 2021)

Shero said:


> ....and my eggs are already pass the use by date!


----------



## Shero (Sep 12, 2021)

CAKCy said:


> Answers are still coming in!
> We'll have to wait until Maricopa County has finished counting....


 better duck, no 1 egg on the way!


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## CAKCy (Sep 12, 2021)

Shero said:


> better duck, no 1 egg on the way!



I'm not afraid of you and your eggs!
CHICKEN!


----------



## Oris Borloff (Sep 12, 2021)

CAKCy said:


> I'm sorry! No.


That may be, but with my answer my quality of life is much better.  

 I don't see the relationship to 8, so I'm stickin' to my answer.

Roy:  Ignorance is bliss.
Lowell:  Yeah, but it doesn't beat unconsciousness .
                                               "Wings" tv show


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 12, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 183529



Is this a threat????
IS THIS A THREAT?????


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 12, 2021)

Oris Borloff said:


> That may be, but with my answer my quality of life is much better.
> 
> I don't see the relationship to 8, so I'm stickin' to my answer.
> 
> ...



*Warning: Sarcasm*
That's one of the... bits missing....


----------



## Shero (Sep 12, 2021)

CAKCy said:


> Is this a threat????
> IS THIS A THREAT?????


no, a promis


----------



## Oris Borloff (Sep 12, 2021)

CAKCy said:


> *Warning: Sarcasm*
> That's one of the... bits missing....


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 12, 2021)

Shero said:


> no, a promis



You won't get away with this!
Pam and you are threatening my life!


----------



## Shero (Sep 12, 2021)

CAKCy said:


> You won't get away with this!
> Pam and you are threatening my life!


theonly way you can escape my wrath is to dance, how is your Zorba dance?


----------



## Shero (Sep 12, 2021)

Bon soir I must go get my beauty sleep. Be good


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 12, 2021)

Shero said:


> theonly way you can escape my wrath is to dance, how is your Zorba dance?



Sad fact: The composer of the dance music (Mikis Theodorakis) died on 9/2... 10 days ago


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 12, 2021)

Shero said:


> Bon soir I must go get my beauty sleep. Be good



Sleep well my friend! Sweet dreams!


----------



## Oris Borloff (Sep 12, 2021)

I'm sure I'm wrong, but I have to ask.
Would the next line be  26-> 24?


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 12, 2021)

Oris Borloff said:


> I'm sure I'm wrong, but I have to ask.
> Would the next line be  26-> 24?



The next line would be:
26->10


----------



## StarSong (Sep 12, 2021)

Are the symbols standard?  
I'm asking whether the - character past the first number meant to be a minus sign, a dash with no relevance to the equation, or something else altogether? 
Same question with the arrow >. Is it meant as punctuation that has no relevance, or a "greater than" sign or something else? 

Please define the problem better. 
If we're unable to solve the puzzle because the parameters aren't clear, that'd be your failure, not ours.


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 12, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Are the symbols standard?
> I'm asking whether the - character past the first number meant to be a minus sign, a dash with no relevance to the equation, or something else altogether?
> Same question with the arrow >. Is it meant as punctuation that has no relevance, or a "greater than" sign or something else?
> 
> ...



The symbols are standard. The combination of -> is meant to be an arrow.
There is no better definition I can give.

*In two hours from now (4:00 EEDT, 1AM GMT, 9PM EDT) I'll give the solution to the problem if anybody else wants to try. Once again I want to bring to your attention that there is the problem in its original form and there is also a simplified version. (post #4)*


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 12, 2021)

CAKCy said:


> The symbols are standard. The combination of -> is meant to be an arrow.
> There is no better definition I can give.
> 
> *In two hours from now (4:00 EEDT, 1AM GMT, 9PM EDT) I'll give the solution to the problem if anybody else wants to try. Once again I want to bring to your attention that there is the problem in its original form and there is also a simplified version. (post #4)*



*Warning: Sarcasm*
And @Shero stop laughing! I'll _never _give a new problem to the forum again because of your and @PamfromTx 's threats against my bodily integrity! I'll probably live with a trauma for the rest of my life! Thanks a lot!


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 12, 2021)

Thinking outside the box sometimes helps!

In its original form:
The Greek words for the numbers 6,8,12 and 18 are: έξι, οκτώ, δώδεκα and δεκαοκτώ.

In the simplified version (post #4):
The words for the numbers 6,12 and 18 are six, twelve and eighteen. 

The corresponding number in each line is the number of digits (characters) of the word.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 13, 2021)

OK, I get most of it now.

6->3 Six is three letters, so 6=3
12->6 Twelve is six letters, so 12=6
18->?  Eighteen is eight letters so 18=8
26->10 Twenty-six is ten characters so 26=10

I don't understand why the progression goes from 6 to 12 to 18 to 26.  I would have expected 24.  (Yes, 18 + 8 =26, but the line progression is by sixes, not by the numeral plus the letter count.  Otherwise the second line would have been 9, not 12. 

Please clarify.


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 13, 2021)

StarSong said:


> OK, I get most of it now.
> 
> 6->3 Six is three letters, so 6=3
> 12->6 Twelve is six letters, so 12=6
> ...



There is no "progression" whatsoever. These are numbers that when written as words happen to have the number of digits at exactly half the value of the number itself. It pushes someone's mind into a "mathematical" type of solution when it's not, really, the case.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 13, 2021)

CAKCy said:


> The next line would be:
> 26->10


This is what threw me.


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 13, 2021)

StarSong said:


> This is what threw me.



This was not part of the original problem. @Oris Borloff added it later and I was lucky enough for it to have the same answer both in Greek and English (είκοσι έξι, twenty six). It would be very confusing if the answer was different.

In general I found this to be a very interesting riddle in the sense that people in 99.99% of the cases try to find a mathematical answer to it. We are so conditioned!


----------



## Oris Borloff (Sep 13, 2021)

CAKCy said:


> This was not part of the original problem. @Oris Borloff added it later and I was lucky enough for it to have the same answer both in Greek and English (είκοσι έξι, twenty six). It would be very confusing if the answer was different.
> 
> In general I found this to be a very interesting riddle in the sense that people in 99.99% of the cases try to find a mathematical answer to it. We are so conditioned!


I wouldn't have ever gotten the answer to it, but I'm not good at those sorts of things.  I can't do British crossword puzzles either, well--there's a whole lotta things I can't do.


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 13, 2021)

Oris Borloff said:


> I wouldn't have ever gotten the answer to it, but I'm not good at those sorts of things.  I can't do British crossword puzzles either, well--there's a whole lotta things I can't do.



Maybe we should put what you can't do side by side with what I can't do. I'm pretty sure that my list will be longer!


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 13, 2021)

Thought I'd pop in to say hello.


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 13, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Thought I'd pop in to say hello.



And hello to you too!  (arriba vamos coche cabeza hola in case you have a problem with English... )


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 13, 2021)

CAKCy said:


> And hello to you too!  (arriba vamos coche cabeza hola in case you have a problem with English... )


No problem with English; I was raised speaking more English than Spanish by Mom and Dad.


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 13, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> No problem with English; I was raised speaking more English than Spanish by Mom and Dad.



And as you can see my Spanish are perfect! 

In any case... I was only kidding! Maybe I should put a warning!


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 13, 2021)

> means greater than and - means minus. So the OP is "6 minus greater than 3" and so on


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 13, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> > means greater than and - means minus. So the OP is "6 minus greater than 3" and so on



It has been clarified that -> is an arrow.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 13, 2021)

CAKCy said:


> And as you can see my Spanish are perfect!
> 
> In any case... I was only kidding! Maybe I should put a warning!


My husband who is 'white' speaks fluent Spanish and so does his only sibling (sister).  I feel very awkward because they speak it beautifully and fluently.  I don't.  lol


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 13, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> My husband who is 'white' speaks fluent Spanish and so does his only sibling (sister).  I feel very awkward because they speak it beautifully and fluently.  I don't.  lol



How did they learn the language (if not from you)?


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 13, 2021)

CAKCy said:


> How did they learn the language (if not from you)?


Hubby and his sister were raised in Eagle Pass, Texas (a small town near the Mexican border).  They were raised by the grandparents.  Grandparents had 3 Mexican women working for them as housekeepers, cooks, etc.  These women taught my husband and his sister how to speak Spanish.  They did a great job, I must say.


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 13, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Hubby and his sister were raised in Eagle Pass, Texas (a small town near the Mexican border).  They were raised by the grandparents.  Grandparents had 3 Mexican women working for them as housekeepers, cooks, etc.  These women taught my husband and his sister how to speak Spanish.  They did a great job, I must say.



Nice! Lucky them!


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 13, 2021)

Capeesh?  Well, got to go start prepping din din.


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 13, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Capeesh?  Well, got to go start prepping din din.



Enjoy!


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 13, 2021)

CAKCy said:


> It has been clarified that -> is an arrow.


and the minus sign?


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 13, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> and the minus sign?



The whole thing (minus sign + greater than sign) is an arrow.  ->


----------



## StarSong (Sep 14, 2021)

The ability to discern and interpret patterns is one of the reasons humans survived and thrived as well as we did.  We problem solve by interpreting events and data against previously encountered events and data.

This "quiz" takes advantage of human nature and some slight of hand (slight of keyboard?).  When seeing numbers and symbols typically associated with number operations, our brain structure and experience tells us to evaluate the problem within that scope.  It's very similar to being distracted by a magician's flourishes with one hand while he palms a card with the other.  (Survival and instinct kicks in here, too.  We pay attention to that which is moving - survival rates are vastly better when we pay closer attention to the advancing lion than to the stationary rock.)  
Most would have figured this out in a couple of minutes if it had been stated thus:
Six = three
Twelve = Six
Eighteen = ? 

We would have solved it immediately if it had been stated: 
Six = 3
Twelve = 6
Eighteen = ?


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 14, 2021)

Four (4) count em..........FOUR!!!!!!!!!!!!!! pages later. Pass the popcorn puleez.


----------

